# Rosecombs



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

I saw that there was nothing for rosecombs yet so figured I'd start one  my iPod broke and I had to reset it so this is the only picture I have currently of my rooster ( like my FB page shamrock silkie  )


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Found some more


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the first year I have ever heard of this bread. Not bad looking. Nice pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Rosecombs are very popular at the poultry shows here in the Midwest! Thanks for sharing your pics and starting this thread, too!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in WI and the only ones I ever see are mine and a breeders in MN but I haven't heard of any down south. I feel like most rose comb breeders are pretty private lol they're hard to find


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had Barney, my little Kid Rock of the Rosecomb variety, the American badarse. He was a barred Rosecomb, and a mean little bugger!! He would pose on his stump, unless I had the waterhose with the trigger handle. He was just too good for it!! The bottom picture was his sweet face, his "hey baby, gimmie a bite of whatever you've got" look. It worked.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Ya rosecombs roosters are terrible little creatures!!!! Mine have figured out the art of bite and twist lol!!! I love barreds wish I had something more unique like that


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

I do not see a huge amount of rosecomb chickens due to them not taking heat as well. Bigger comb chickens do better in hot weather from my experience.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

They actually do better in heat then cold This winter I lost 6 of them because the temp dropped to 30 and we were out of town


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice looking fowl....I had a couple Rosecomb bantams a couple years ago but the hawks got'em!!!


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

2 of my rosecombs


----------

